# au coeur / dans le coeur de + lieu (région, ville..)



## kgiselle

hola, quiero que me ayuden en la traducción al español de "la coeur" , la frase es Rennes est situe dans la coeur d' une region avec une forte identite culturelle.

gracias!

karla gissy


----------



## elorah

_Rennes est situé dans le coeur d'une région avec une forte identité culturelle._

"Coeur" es un nombre masculino.

Aquí está la traducción:

_Rennes está situado en el corazón de una región con una fuerte identidad cultural._


----------



## El Toto

La traducion corecta es Rennes es al centro de....

No hay ninguna relacion con el corazon


----------



## Gévy

Hola el Toto,

Bienvenue au forum.

Désolée de ne pas être d'accord avec toi, mais en espagnol on emploie aussi la métaphore "corazón de" pour dire "centro de".

La phrase que tu proposes n'est pas correcte car on ne peut pas employer ici le verbe "ser" et la préposition ne me semble pas bien choisie.

Rennes está en el centro de...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!



> La traduc*c*i*ó*n cor*r*ecta es Rennes es*tá* *en* el centro de....(/Rennes es *el* centro de...)



La traduction d'elorah est tout à fait correcte, et plus précise. "está en el centro" est la traduction de "est au centre de...", ce qui élimine la métaphore du coeur, aussi commune en espagnol qu'en français.

Dans le même ordre d'idée, vous pourriez aussi employer "es el núcleo de una región..."


----------



## Azertyko

hola
Comment pourrait-on traduire:" Etudions les sujets au coeur de leurs recherches."
Merci d'avance

al centro de? ou y aurait-il une autre expression?


----------



## Ayliin

Estudiemos los temas en los cuales se centran sus investigaciones... 
Elle te convient cette traduction?


----------



## MiRiaM_66

Hola!!¿cómo se podría traducir "les droits de l'homme sont au coeur de la problématique écologique"??
Os agradecería vuestra ayuda.Griacias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Miriam:

¿Has mirado estos hilos que tenemos recogidos en el diccionario?
Au coeur de la mêlée
Au coeur des cités mortes

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MiRiaM_66

Sí que lo he mirado,pero no me sirve ninguno de los dos..Sé que significa en el medio,en el centro..pero no encuentro esa traducción adecuada. No se me ocurre una expresión en español..estoy colapsada.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

¿En el meollo? También puedes poner sin problemas *en el corazón de*, pero a mí me parece francamente más natural dejarlo en *en el centro de la polémica.*

Espera más propuestas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MiRiaM_66

Entonces lo dejo como..."los derechos humanos están *en el centro de *la problemática ecológica"..


----------



## Dilsa

Salut!!!!

NO estoy segura de como traducir esa expresión en esta frase: "Le conseil d'État est au coeur de la relation entre les citoyens et les pouvoirs publics".

Mi propuesta es: El consejo de estado regula la relación ente los ciudadanos y los poderes públicos. 

¿Alguna sugerencia?

GRacias de antemano.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tu interpretación es correcta pero la frase quiere decir que el Consejo de Estado está en el *centro *de la relación. En mi opinión, también puedes usar *corazón*.


----------



## Dilsa

¿Podría decir "está en el corazon de la relación entre..."?
Gracias por la aportación.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Dilsa said:


> ¿Podría decir "está en el corazón de la relación entre..."?



¡Por supuesto!


----------



## shady_lady

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!
mi frase es la siguiente:
_*Au coeur de* l’idée coopérative réside un ensemble de valeurs et de principes conçus pour faire progresser la cause de la paix._ ​ 
Mi intento:
En el _______ de la idea de cooperación se encuentra un conjunto de valores y principios concebidos/diseñados para promover la causa de la paz.​ 
sé que significa : en el medio de, en el centro de, en el corazón de...
pero no me convence del todo, que opinan uds? gracias por su ayuda ;_;​


----------



## swift

Te propongo "núcleo".


----------



## Paquita

La idea aquí es "en lo más profundo"; la propuesta de Swift no está mal...


----------



## swift

Quisiera señalar que la traducción literal de "l'idée coopérative" no suena muy bien que digamos. ¿Qué tal el ideal cooperativo?


----------



## tangerine69

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos

Por favor buscar primero en los hilos existentes antres de crear una discusión nueva​ 
Hola a todos de nuevo:
Traiter le coeur même du problème ! como se podria traducir esto? Tratar el origen del problema? Tratar el fondo del problema ? 
Gracias por vuestra ayuda! acabo de descubrir este foro y es una maravilla, ya que nosotros, los traductores free lance, solemos trabajar solos.


----------



## actcs

Hola!

Andaba checando un diccionario larousse que tengo y este marca la traduccion de "Au coeur de" como "en pleno(na)", entonces "Au coeur de" indica que aquello que esta escrito despues es de alta relevancia

En la pregunta de Azertyko

Etudions les sujets au coeur de leurs recherches
----------------------------------------------
Estudien los temas basandose en sus ivestigaciones

En la pregunta de shady_lady

Au coeur de l’idée coopérative réside un ensemble de valeurs et de principes conçus pour faire progresser la cause de la paix. 
----------------------------------------------
En el principio de la idea de cooperación se encuentra un conjunto de valores y principios concebidos para promover la causa de la paz

En la pregunta de tangerine69

Traiter le coeur même du problème!
-----------------------------------
Discutir la razón misma del problema!


Son mis sugerencias

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## karlita79

Llego tarde pero me gustaria responder tambien:

Etudions les sujets au coeur de leurs recherches = _Estudiemos los temas que están al centro en sus ivestigaciones_ (no es lo mismo que basarse en algo)_._

Au coeur de l’idée coopérative réside un ensemble de valeurs et de principes conçus pour faire progresser la cause de la paix. = _Al centro de la idea de cooperación (o del pensamiento cooperativo) se encuentra un conjunto de valores y principios concebidos para promover la causa de la paz._

Espero haber ayudado aunque sea a los llegaron tarde como yo..


----------



## actcs

Quizás no haya propuesto las mejores traducciones, aunque pienso que "En el centro" tiene un problema, ya que en español no utilzamos "En el centro" / "Al centro" mas que para hablar de una posición espacial, no circunstancial


----------



## AliciaDakota

Quizá podrías decir "es el foco de"...
En algunos contextos queda muy bien.

¡Saludos! =)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Alicia Dakota:

No sé de qué país eres, se te olvidó indicarlo en tu perfil, pero "ser el foco de" en España significa ser el lugar donde se concentra un fenómeno. Por ejemplo "ser el foco de infección" (être le foyer de).

No me parece que corresponda a_ être le coeur de_.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## AliciaDakota

Hola Gévy:

Bueno lo siento, soy de España, enseguida lo pondré en mi perfil.
Creo que quizá en algunos contextos quedaría bien, como por ejemplo este:

_"La Academia ratifica la pertinencia de las repercusiones  de la evolución del clima en treinta o cincuenta años.Pero a su vez recuerda que “la evaluación de las preocupaciones *es el foco de los debates*."_

Quizá de otro modo esté mejor expresado, pero ya se sabe que cuando te ofuscas con una traducción hasta el día siguiente no lo tienes un poco más claro.

¡Gracias Gévy! 

Saludos,

Alicia Dakota


----------



## Gut

Buenos días a todos, bonjour à tous!

Estoy traduciendo un texto que habla de la Pointe Oueste de l'île de Nantes y no estoy segura de entender esta expresión.
¿Alguien puede ayudarme?

_La Loire fait ainsi le lien entre le centre historique et l’île de Nantes et, plus largement, le symbole du nouvel élan de la métropole Nantes/Saint-Nazaire. C’est donc un vrai projet *de cœur d’agglomération*, ancré dans le 21e siècle, tout à la fois tourné vers les Nantais et vers l’extérieur.
_
¡Muchas gracias! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Poognock

Bonjour, Hola,

Je voudrais traduire "au coeur de" dans une phrase particulière : L'auteur place le lecteur au coeur de l'action". Je n'arrive pas à trouver de traduction possible pour cette phrase. Merci.

Adios!


----------

